# Beware!!! Game warden cracking down and giving tickets



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

My friend receive a ticket Friday evening. He said the game warden went out there waited for whom ever that passes the cable just a little then backs up behind the cable gets a ticket. Many people receive tickets Friday. He said the game warden told him they have zero tolerents for people breaking the the no pass zone law. They are having a crack down giving tickets specifically for this purpose. So BE WARE!!!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Your post is kinda vague. Where are you talking about? What cable? Got any GoogleEarth pics?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Your post is kinda vague. Where are you talking about? What cable? Got any GoogleEarth pics?


Come on!! The Cable!

No one has cable anymore do they?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah that's what I told my friend what cable. I aint see no cable. They got a little sign way the hell up that hill. A ticket for all new comer for sure.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I guess Direct TV is the way to go.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They are also paying a percentage of the fees if you rat someone out for too many fish. Take a picture of them and call in. They will bust them on the way out. They are making more money than Browders down there with all the people fishing. Every one check your game regulations when going below the dam. The area between the bridge and the cable have different bag limits than most of the state. 2 stripers and or hybrids, 10 blue cats or channel catfish and no more than 2 over 24 inches. 5 flatheads, and if you snag or catch a paddlefish you need to release it as soon as you can. They don't like you holding it up and showing everyone or taking pictures in the boat. Know the rules or it will cost you down there. There used to be a cable years back. Below the Lake Livingston dam.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Could you be any more vague? maybe just a little bit?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I have wondered if it would stand up if challenged, as it is kind off tricky to identify the line out in the middle since the actual cable is no more. Still I do my best to be at or slightly behind the line.

Now don't get me wrong I don't want to be the one to test it but I think it would be a good argument before the Judge.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Best thing is just let be. Get on their chit list and I'm sure they can issue you a to ticket just for peeing in the river.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good advice !! It usually cost more to fight the ticket than it does to pay it.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

But if you have balls the size of coconut ,money to burn,and a good lawyer,let us know the out come. he!!he!!LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Is it illegal to fish past the "cable"?

Is the area marked in some fashion (cable, sign ect)?

If the answer is yes, I don't see how anyone could be upset over receiving a ticket.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

What' the real reason for not allowing fishing beyond the cable mark? Does it cause any safety problem? or just create a reason to give a ticket?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Bill as matt said there use to be a cable. Not any more. There is a sign some where up the hills. No way for any new comer to know there is a no pass zone. And even if you did know its hard to tell eye balling at what point is the no past point. And at night forget it. I'll be way the heck past that no past zone and don't even no it.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Not me Bruce I would not challenge it, no coconuts here :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: and I hope to never have to even think about challenging it or not.

I will admit I have been warned before about going over to drop anchor and then easing out rope until I am at the cable. 

Sounds like no more warnings, it is ticket time now.

bill, it is not illegal to fish past the cable it is illegal for a person and/or boat to be past the line.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I fish around the cable and a lot of times tie up to it. I catch the biggest fish in the winter cast to the other side of it.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

bill said:


> Is it illegal to fish past the "cable"?
> 
> Is the area marked in some fashion (cable, sign ect)?
> 
> If the answer is yes, I don't see how anyone could be upset over receiving a ticket.


Yes it is, and has been since the early 70's. Maybe longer, I first fished at the cable in 1974. Not illegal to fish, but to physically cross the cable. It's criminal trespassing since there are warning signs.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Its always been the norm (20 years ago) to pass the cable and throw your anchor and let out enough rope to slide back behind/even with it. Guess they need some more revenue if they're that picky about never crossing it at all. Ive only ran into 1 GW that got my bad side and thats saying something gents. It was over something very trival and after telling mister superman to just give me the ticket and move on he started with a long rant of the laws and saftey. I preceded to grab my pole and started back fishing. That really ****** him off but life went on and I've never ran into another *** GW since.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

The so called cable for those that don't know di actually hang across the river below Lake Livingston Dam. Now there is an old tower I think and some signs that you need binocs practically to see. Just don't be the one closest to the dam if so you are over the line!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Lots of people think they can sneak past a few feet to pitch the anchor. You will pay I promise don't do it.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

You can fish all you want past the cable. As long as your boat is behind it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I was thinking just a day or so back that since it has been MANY years since there was an actual cable, and that if there is a sign I haven't seen it, that this is bound to happen. 

Old timers down there know the law, but it would be very easy for someone who hasn't fished there forever to go past where the cable used to be. 

Overall, I have tremendous respect for the TP&WD, I could write a book on how much they help fishermen and hunters and the resouces. But ....... there seems to be a true Richard Noggin patrolling that area recently. In fact, he has been known to literally make up laws to ream you about.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There used to be no cable, but two guys got killed when they pulled anchor before starting their outboard during a high discharge.
The roller current created by the discharge pulled them up to the gates where their boat was dashed to pieces and they died.
Their wives sued and won, part of the suit was to make it safer for others.
Thus the cable was put up and at first it was 50 yards or less from the rocks, then 200 yards.
Some years ago a high discharge knocked down the west side tower and the cable feel in.
To replace would cost $! So you best have a good idea where it should be, :walkingsmbecause the cable cops do.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

We were issued a warning ticket below the dam Saturday for not having a throw cushion. As we were informed, there must be a life jacket for each individual on board, and at least one throw cushion per boat. We were covered as far as the life jackets go, but the throw cushion was news to me! (I will admit, I haven't read up on the laws lately)


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

CarolinaPartimer said:


> We were issued a warning ticket below the dam Saturday for not having a throw cushion. As we were informed, there must be a life jacket for each individual on board, and at least one throw cushion per boat. We were covered as far as the life jackets go, but the throw cushion was news to me! (I will admit, I haven't read up on the laws lately)


Just off top of my head, I believe throw cushion required at 16' and longer boats. Most PFD's aren't exactly aerodynamic, so throwable one sensible.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

Google fiber is the way to go.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have my throw cushion always hanging off the throttle where they can see it .


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok so I've looked in the outdoor annual and cannot find any special rules or regs for below the dam so where are they officially posted?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Its there discribing the special limits. Read a little more into it. I think you have to flip to the pages closer to the back. Just doesn't say anything about the no pissst zone. I meant no pass zone.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I suggest people here remember that that game warden is your (i.e. public) servant and put him back in his place. There are means to do that... It just involves a lot of red tape.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok thanks Bruce, seems a little bit unfair not to have anything written on the no pass zone especially since it's such a safety concern ( and after what happened to the two guys in the boat rightfully so) word of mouth and no trespassing (although no trespassing is very clear) do not seem sufficient. The way it's set up now is very similar to a speed trap. I guess with the hydro project things will change in the near future anyhow.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Many years ago I watched the local fire and rescue look for 2 young men in a tail race near here. The boundary is there for good reason. It may take a few minutes longer to get your limit but there has to be a cut off place.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree wasalum. Bottom line is law is gonna do what they suppose to do. Its their job. I just don't want anyone getting a ticket down there trying to have a good time. It can be avoided. If you got spot lock I pilot use it. It works great if you are not in the heavy currents. If you ain't got one heed my warning and just drop anchor behind the no pass zone. For last time their very words to my friends is ZERO TOLERENCE.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Your post is kinda vague. Where are you talking about? What cable? Got any GoogleEarth pics?


There is cable , but it's under the water now. Look at picture just to the left facing dam. You will see a partial fence . There is sign on it say restricted area, cable is under that a few feet. Makes sense not to get in area, as it could damage lower units, get you hung up and perhaps capsize your boat...is it worth it???










Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------

